# [V] Microsoft SideWinder Strategic Commander



## chaosqueen82 (11. März 2009)

Eine umfangreiche Beschreibung des Controllers findet ihr hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/h...c_commander/3/

Der Controller wird per USB an den PC angeschlossen. Handbuch, Treiber-CD und Staubabdeckung sind vorhanden. Das Gerät wurde bisher sehr wenig benutzt und kann als neuwertig beschrieben werden.

Da ich hier noch keine Referenzen habe, mal einen Link auf eine andere Page, wo das anders ist.

http://www.tauschticket.de/cgi-perl/homepage.cgi/?nickname=chaosqueen82


----------

